# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه بقیه الله ......

## YAS12345678

سلام. کسی  درمورد شرایط اختصاصی برای دانشگاه بقیه االه خبر داره مثل شرط معدل یا ...

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

تو دفترچه نوشته

----------

